# Again Free Shipping Costs at BelgianSHop



## Northside Novice (1/2/12)

hi guys got this email today from these guys



http://shop.belgianshop.com/



Free shipping for any order over $120 ! Only for today and tomoz ! 1/2/12-2/2/12- they have some very freaking good beers and the postage is usualy the killer ! it doesnt take long to rack up $120 worth either, greast gift packs too (including glasware). I have used them once befor and was A OK, delivered to bris within 2 weeks safe n sound.
I just thought some of you might like to know/take avantage of the offer! 

I got nutting to do with them either just a fan 

cheers

nn


----------



## Snow (1/2/12)

WOW - that's pretty awesome. 

Do you get any dramas from customs, i.e paying duty on the alcohol?

Cheers - Snow



northside novice said:


> hi guys got this email today from these guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ross (1/2/12)

Couldn't help myself, just purchased the special edition carton of Westvleteren 12  

thanks for posting....


----------



## argon (1/2/12)

Snow said:


> WOW - that's pretty awesome.
> 
> Do you get any dramas from customs, i.e paying duty on the alcohol?
> 
> Cheers - Snow


That's my one question/concern too



Ross said:


> Couldn't help myself, just purchased the special edition carton of Westvleteren 12
> 
> thanks for posting....


That's exactly what i was looking at! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Ross (1/2/12)

Never been charged duty yet & brought plenty of different beers this way in the past.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Northside Novice (1/2/12)

snow 

they just came str8 threw last time and i got about $400 worth, 2 massive boxes , no dramas 
i just picked them up from post office.


there is way to many beers to chooise from !!!


----------



## winkle (1/2/12)

Ross said:


> Couldn't help myself, just purchased the special edition carton of Westvleteren 12
> 
> thanks for posting....



Sh*t, I really would like a box of that  
Not going to happen sadly, too many bills.

Edit: just as well too, I'd go nuts in that shop (I really need a glass shaped like a horn as well).


----------



## daemon (1/2/12)

I think we need to ban northside novice, posting up that link is cruel  So many beers and glasses to choose from, you're going to get me in trouble with the minister for war and finance ^_^


----------



## pokolbinguy (1/2/12)

Ross said:


> Couldn't help myself, just purchased the special edition carton of Westvleteren 12
> thanks for posting....



$320 for 6 beers....wow!!


----------



## winkle (1/2/12)

pokolbinguy said:


> $320 for 6 beers....wow!!


_(have a look at the price of a wooden case full  )_


----------



## Murcluf (1/2/12)

Flipping amazing just looked at their new beers so many choices and so many beers I've never seen before. Ability to justifty a purchase $120 + on importing beer FAIL!!!! Thanks for posting the link tho, it was very good to see what is out there that we don't see normally


----------



## manticle (1/2/12)

pokolbinguy said:


> $320 for 6 beers....wow!!



Monks' gotta eat.


----------



## Rina (1/2/12)

Is it the legit distribution or the grey market?


----------



## Murcluf (1/2/12)

And their range of glassware wow incredible


----------



## srcossens (1/2/12)

winkle said:


> _(have a look at the price of a wooden case full  )_


I couldn't justify buying the Westvleteren beers off this website as I know that a crate only costs EUR51 from the gate and you get EUR12 back when you return the crate and empty bottles. I know it is cheaper than flying over there..... but there is nothing like sitting in the cafe sipping on a few 12's with a toasted cheese sandwhich and then jumping on your bike and riding off to Poperinge or on to Ypres for different beers. The 12's are also about EUR2.50 at the cafe.

I might look at getting some St Bernardus 12 as the beer is a very close relation to the Westvleteren 12..... And they are actually only about a 20 minute drive from each other. I've got a bottle of St Bernardus 12 from a bottle shop back here and various other Belgian beers and I have been quite disappointed as they have been slightly/totally oxidised. I might give this mob a go and see if the bottles arrive in good condition. They've also got Guiness special export, the 8% one!!


----------



## milob40 (1/2/12)

manticle said:


> Monks' gotta eat.


what do they eat? beluga caviar? :blink:


----------



## Deebo (1/2/12)

milob40 said:


> what do they eat? beluga caviar? :blink:



Off the back of gold leafed strippers?


----------



## jakub76 (1/2/12)

ScottC said:


> sipping on a few 12's with a toasted cheese sandwhich



Now that's pairing - you must be a cicerone!


----------



## winkle (1/2/12)

Rina said:


> Is it the legit distribution or the grey market?



Legit, it's a one off fund raiser.


----------



## Florian (1/2/12)

winkle said:


> Sh*t, I really would like a box of that
> Not going to happen sadly, too many bills.
> 
> Edit: just as well too, I'd go nuts in that shop (I really need a glass shaped like a horn as well).



Looks like I'll be getting close to the $120, just pm me what you want and I'll get it in with my shipment.

Pay me whenever you can, mate.


----------



## stux (2/2/12)

Must not click link... must not click link...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/2/12)

Hm. Aussie dollar is on 1.07US today.


----------



## winkle (2/2/12)

Florian said:


> Looks like I'll be getting close to the $120, just pm me what you want and I'll get it in with my shipment.
> 
> Pay me whenever you can, mate.



Ta mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## erniebeer (2/2/12)

As far as i know bringing alcohol through the postal system you will get charged. If Customs holds the goods (for the people who have gotten it through then it was luck) then you are up for GST plus the taxes on beer which are based on a percentage. 

There is a concession when you bring alcohol as a passenger on a plane/ ship etc but through the post the charges apply. 

Will be interesting to see who gets charged and who doesnt.


----------



## tiprya (2/2/12)

I put through an order. Will let everyone know how I go re: duty.

Cheers for the heads up (I think )


----------



## black_labb (2/2/12)

I really want this sale to end so I can stop being tempted. The glassware really has me tempted. Going to have another look out of lack of self control.


----------



## Florian (2/2/12)

_Tobacco and alcohol products

If the goods you imported are tobacco and/or alcohol products with a value of A$1,000 or less, you will be sent a tax invoice by Customs and Border Protection.

The information sent to you will provide payment advice, follow those directions carefully. Once payment is received from you, Customs and Border Protection will advise Australia Post to deliver your goods. If the goods have a value of more than A$1,000 then you must lodge an import declaration if you want the goods delivered to you._

(From http://www.customs.gov.au/site/page5653.as...lcoholproducts)


----------



## punkin (2/2/12)

ScottC said:


> I couldn't justify buying the Westvleteren beers off this website as I know that a crate only costs EUR51 from the gate and you get EUR12 back when you return the crate and empty bottles. I know it is cheaper than flying over there..... but there is nothing like sitting in the cafe sipping on a few 12's with a toasted cheese sandwhich and then jumping on your bike and riding off to Poperinge or on to Ypres for different beers. The 12's are also about EUR2.50 at the cafe.
> 
> I might look at getting some St Bernardus 12 as the beer is a very close relation to the Westvleteren 12..... And they are actually only about a 20 minute drive from each other. I've got a bottle of St Bernardus 12 from a bottle shop back here and various other Belgian beers and I have been quite disappointed as they have been slightly/totally oxidised. I might give this mob a go and see if the bottles arrive in good condition. They've also got Guiness special export, the 8% one!!





Thanks for the reccomendation, just ordered two dozen.


----------



## mikec (2/2/12)

Wow, I really wish I hadn't seen that. 
MUST. RESIST. URGE. TO. SPEND. MONEY!


----------



## wakkatoo (2/2/12)

oh dear god....


----------



## MAH (2/2/12)

Well in a couple of weeks it's Belgium Beer fest at my place. Just ordered:

Hercule9
Chouffe Houblon Dobbelen IPA Tripel 
Mac Chouffe 
Forestinne Gothika
Westvleteren 8
Westvleteren 12
Achel Blond 
Achel Bruin 8 
La Trappe White
Val Dieu Grand 
Abbaye Moinette Blond
Abbaye Moinette Bruin
Affligem Blond
Rodenbach 5
Bourgogne des Flandres
Boon Oude Kriek

Yep, the Westvletern are expensive compared to the price at the abbey, but cheaper than a plane ticket to Belgium.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Snow (2/2/12)

Couldn't help myself. just ordered 24 beers and a couple of goblets. Now to try and justify it to the wife......


----------



## argon (2/2/12)

Snow said:


> Couldn't help myself. just ordered 24 beers and a couple of goblets. Now to try and justify it to the wife......



I tend to "win" alot of beer at BABBs
h34r:


----------



## enuun (2/2/12)

I jus got the 6pack assorted Westvleteren


----------



## adryargument (2/2/12)

argon said:


> I tend to "win" alot of beer at BABBs
> h34r:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## winkle (2/2/12)

argon said:


> I tend to "win" alot of beer at BABBs
> h34r:


Classic :icon_cheers:


----------



## stef (2/2/12)

I tried to put in an order, but over 1/2 the beers i wanted didn't get entered- came up saying that i had to select between 6 and 3000 of them or something, and i generally only wanted singles...


----------



## Florian (2/2/12)

Just ordered 27 beers and a few extras for Winkle.

No problems justifying it to the wife as she appreciates a carton of good wine, too. 

But for those that think they might get in trouble:
When paying via paypal it will appear as TECHNOBELSA on your statement, just tell the wife it's something you needed to fix something around the house, preferably in the kitchen or bedroom. TECHNOBELSA could be anything really. And then use Argon's method to explain the sudden influx of beer in the house.


----------



## MarkBastard (2/2/12)

Just ordered a few different packs. The free shipping plus using my 28 degrees mastercard (no currency conversion fees plus good currency conversion rates) meant that this was a bargain!

REF DESCRIPTION QUANTITY PRICE COST 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PB28047Z Pack Rochefort 4X33cl + 1 1 $40.00 $40.00 
Glass 

PB28012C Metal Chimay 2X75cl + 1 Glass 1 $40.00 $40.00 

BB20924 Saison Dupont 6.5-3/4L 1 $16.00 $16.00 

PB25014 Pack Westmalle 1 $38.00 $38.00 
================================================================================
==========
Subtotal: $134.00
Total: $134.00

Looks like it cost $127 AUD


----------



## brucearnold (2/2/12)

And the wife was saying this morning that she doesn't know if I am saving money by brewing... guess after she sees the next credit card statement she will be right!


----------



## brucearnold (2/2/12)

Northside Novice,

Thanks! There are some very happy brewers here in Canberra, but also some cranky wives now!


----------



## mikk (2/2/12)

Freakin sweet belgian action.

Rochefort 6 -1/3L 2 $5.80 $11.60
Rochefort 8-1/3L 4 $5.80 $23.20 
Rochefort 10 -1/3L 2 $6.50 $13.00 
St Bernardus Pater 6-1/3L 2 $5.60 $11.20 
St Bernardus Prior 8-1/3L 3 $5.60 $16.80 
St Bernardus Abt 12-1/3L 4 $6.50 $26.00
Abbaye Moinette blond 3 $4.50 $13.50 
Orval 6.2-1/3L 2 $6.00 $12.00 
Saison Dupont 6.5-33cl 2 $4.70 $9.40 
Quintine 8-1/3L 3 $5.80 $17.40 
Biere des Grottes 6.5 C - 2 $4.70 $9.40 
Achel Blond 8 - 33cl 2 $5.80 $11.60 
DeuS Brut des Flandres 11,5 1 $35.00 $35.00 

Tried to also get Guldenberg, Celis white, St Bernardus white, Saison D'epeautre, Still Nacht to no avail- either minimum order of 6, or out of stock.

Still, good times ahead, these are some of my favourite beers in the world & if they arrive here in as good a condition as you'd buy in Belgium will make me VERY happy!

Thanks for the heads up on this one Northside Novice.


----------



## Northside Novice (2/2/12)

BruceA said:


> Northside Novice,
> 
> Thanks! There are some very happy brewers here in Canberra, but also some cranky wives now!






I am glad to help and spread the love of beer guys , And now to chuck a spanner in the works :unsure: (sorry)



i just got one of these 

http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/Westvleteren-X...=item1c23263724

seems like a good ebayer and payed via paypal so if it goes tits up i can get my money back :icon_cheers: 




.








Dear Andrew,

Of course we speak English. Thank you for buying the Bouwsteenbox with 6 bottles of Westvleteren 12 + 2 glasses 15cl. 
Total costs to send the item to Australia is 120 euro (shipping is 62 euro check out bpost.be packing 2 euro)

Can you transfer the 120 euro to my paypal account dannie(underscore)maddelein(at)hotmail(dot)com

thanks in advance!
kind regards,
Danny



i messaged danny first , then again for the proper invoice through ebay , then paid through paypal. 120 euro = $147.40 aussiedollar
Anyways just thought you guys might like some more luberly belgium beer :drinks: 
I will keep you posted how it goes but i have faith and am very confident it will arrive safe n sound (famous last words !) nah it will be cool !
and sorry to your bank accounts/wives :blink:


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/2/12)

Northside, I've just edited your post and deleted the section with the ebay "respond link", reason being this was an active link that took me straight to your logon page that had your login details including password already entered. Hope I caught it in time.

Andrew


----------



## winkle (2/2/12)

northside novice said:


> I am glad to help and spread the love of beer guys , And now to chuck a spanner in the works :unsure: (sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done Northside!  
Well moderated Andrew!


----------



## Northside Novice (2/2/12)

phew thanks mate ! It was very stupid of me not to double check befor posting!
what a dik was i


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/2/12)

Now I'm done a hundred and fifty bucks as well, thanks for starting the thread Northside, I think . I'm sure my wife thanks you as well :lol:


----------



## cdbrown (2/2/12)

Down US$160
PB28012C Metal Chimay 2X75cl + 1 Glass 1 $40.00 $40.00
PB24003 Box Kwak 4 X 33 Cl + Glass 1 $50.00 $50.00
BB30224 La Chouffe 8 -1/3L 2 $5.20 $10.40
BB30225 Mc Chouffe 8 -1/3L 2 $5.20 $10.40
BB20706 Karmeliet Tripel 8-1/3L 2 $5.80 $11.60
BB20858 Rochefort 10 -1/3L 2 $6.50 $13.00
BB20006 St Bernardus Abt 12-1/3L 2 $6.50 $13.00
BB21128 Westmalle Triple 9-1/3L 2 $5.80 $11.60


----------



## Pistol (2/2/12)

Impulse buy! Just bought the pack of Ebay, did it all in Belgian language, nothing like a chalange to work up a thirst.


----------



## manticle (2/2/12)

What's Belgian sound like?


----------



## [email protected] (2/2/12)

manticle said:


> What's Belgian sound like?



Your not serious are you?  

On the other hand - I hate all of you that a splurging! 

Its so temping to give my 28 degrees CC a work over also, but i cant justify it, especially at the moment :unsure:


----------



## manticle (2/2/12)

No I'm not serious. Making a stupid, irritating and anal joke about the lack of any language known as Belgian. They speak dutch, french and german (with some dialects obviously).


I can't afford one $6.50 chimay from the corner shop at the moment, let alone $120 from an online shop (have bought beer glasses from them before though and they were good to deal with with products well packaged and promptly delivered).

Therefore, I thought I'd get in on the action by being a know it all dickwad.

Apologies.


----------



## Florian (2/2/12)

How could you forget flemish? (If that's how it's actually spelled in english)

EDIT: Rina is right!


----------



## Rina (2/2/12)

Flemish is a dialect of Dutch


----------



## petesbrew (2/2/12)

Just found my wife's favourite beer. St Louis Premium Framboise.

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## raven19 (2/2/12)

I have shown immense restraint but damn some great beers and some of those glasses should really be on my bar!


----------



## winkle (2/2/12)

raven19 said:


> I have shown immense restraint but damn some great beers and some of those glasses should really be on my bar!


You so need one of these,
View attachment 52123

'its not a real bar unless'..............


----------



## manticle (2/2/12)

Rina said:


> Flemish is a dialect of Dutch




Yes


----------



## raven19 (2/2/12)

winkle said:


> You so need one of these,
> View attachment 52123
> 
> 'its not a real bar unless'..............



Couldn't have said it better myself Perry!

I like the glass with a logo of a cherub taking a wizz too. Real Class that. Can't find it now looking again though...?!


----------



## winkle (2/2/12)

raven19 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself Perry!
> 
> I like the glass with a logo of a cherub taking a wizz too. Real Class that. Can't find it now looking again though...?!



Mon dieu, qui est le symbole de Bruxelles! Manneken Pis! 
AN2012 Blanche de Bruxelles Glass - collectors section


----------



## Pistol (3/2/12)

Well that hurt!

Just think of all the cash I just saved on shipping though.


----------



## winkle (3/2/12)

Pistol said:


> Well that hurt!
> 
> Just think of all the cash I just saved on shipping though.


Bugger, here one I missed.
View attachment 52125

Piss, bum, pooh.


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/2/12)

here's what I ordered, tried to buy what I can't get here. Hope I picked well.

BB20129 Barbar bruin 8C - 33cl 1 $5.60 $5.60 
No. Not Yet Shipped 1 

BB28186P Achel Bruin EXTRA 9.5-3/4L 1 $19.00 $19.00 
No. Not Yet Shipped 1 

BB20030 Abbaye Moinette blond - 1 $4.50 $4.50 
8.5-1/3L
No. Not Yet Shipped 1 

BB24017 Postel Dobble 7C - 33cl 1 $5.60 $5.60 
No. Not Yet Shipped 1 

BB20006 St Bernardus Abt 12-1/3L 1 $6.50 $6.50 
No. Not Yet Shipped 1 

BB20834 Rodenbach Grand Cru 6.5-1/3L 2 $6.00 $12.00 
No. Not Yet Shipped 2 

BB21580 Cantillon Gueuze 5-37,5CL -V 1 $15.00 $15.00 
No. Not Yet Shipped 1 

BB40255Z Vicardin Tripel Gueuze 7 - 1 $8.00 $8.00 
-1/3L 
No. Not Yet Shipped 1 

BB20260 Blanche de Bruges - Brugs - 1 $4.60 $4.60 
5-1/4L
No. Not Yet Shipped 1 

BB40382V Anker Boscoulis 3,5 - 1/3L - 1 $5.40 $5.40 
- V 
No. Not Yet Shipped 1 

BB40377V Forestinne Gothika 7,5 - - 1 $5.40 $5.40 
1/3L - V 
No. Not Yet Shipped 1 

BB40261V Caulier Bruin 6,8-1/3L -V 1 $6.00 $6.00 
No. Not Yet Shipped 1 

VB98209Z Botteresse Glass 1 $14.00 $14.00 
No. Not Yet Shipped 1 

VB90582 Grimbergen Glass 1 $14.00 $14.00 
No. Not Yet Shipped 1


----------



## brettprevans (3/2/12)

these done look overly cheaper than what we can get here. not that it matters i suppose as ive missed the special.


----------



## black_labb (3/2/12)

That was my thought as well. They could be turning a fair profit just getting the beers from any bottle shop there in singles, though paying for the shipping would take a fair chunk out of it


----------



## mikk (3/2/12)

For me it's not about price, it's about condition. 

A lot of the beers i chose are available here (sea freighted), but it's like comparing restaurant food to (the same) take away food that was made an hour ago, thrown into the back seat of the spotty16 year old delivery driver, kept there while he visits some mates, then the 7-eleven for some breath mints, then his girlfriend, then finally delivered 'fresh' to your door. ie- no comparison.

If only the Aussie drinker knew what these beers were meant to taste like, & DO taste like over in Belgium, the market in shit-condition heat-damaged poorly handled beer would disappear. 

I sadly ended up tipping most of the last mixed case of Belgian beers i bought from Slow beer, even though all of these were brought through the official importers. Only 1 of 6 Rocheforts was drinkable, & the Orvals were over 12 months old & way too sour & 'bretty' for consumption. These, and many more, were purchased immediately after returning from a 2 week belgian beer holiday so to say i was disappointed is a pretty big understatement! At least i got some pretty bottles for my hard-earned dollars. That wa the most expensive case of mixed beer i've ever bought

Having said all that, i can only hope the stuff that gets delivered to us in a week or 2 is in prime condition- if so this thread will end up being 20 pages long as people start posting their tasting notes on what they bought.

Nervously awaiting delivery now.........


----------



## Pistol (3/2/12)

Yep, nervous is the word, I hope we dodge the custums issues.


----------



## Florian (3/2/12)

Seeing that belgian beer shop got pretty good reviews both online and from Northside Novice I'm hoping everything should be OK with the beers, unless they get treated badly in transport or customs.

I also got one of those Westvleteren packs from the Belgian dude, not sure yet if i get it shipped over here though or to Germany and then take it next time I visit.


----------



## mikk (3/2/12)

Pistol said:


> Yep, nervous is the word, I hope we dodge the custums issues.



Me too, but if worst comes to worst, it shouldn't cost more than an extra $20 a case for excise, & i can't see them bothering with GST for the relatively small value.

My last post made me remember the circumstances of my previous disappointment. I'd just returned from hols all fired up & excited about just how good belgian beers in Belgium were, & had been crapping on endlessly to anyone who would listen about it. That trip turned my brewing 'hobby' into a full-blown obsession that is yet to abate 18 months later.

Anyway, i ordered a mixed case of belgian beers locally & invited my friends over for dinner/beers. The case arrived only a day or 2 before the dinner so only had time for fridging prior to the tasting session. The end result of that session was me being confused & very embarrassed at the shit condition of my beer, my friends thinking i was full of shit regarding how i'd been telling everyone how good the beers i had were meant to be.

I've tried random single bottles of belgian beer since then, with about 25% of them being ok but not awesome, & the other 75% being decidedly second rate.

Hopefully the ordered beers will be able to convince my fellow drinkers that this stuff truly is awe-inspiring, & ignite the same passion that i now have for high quality beers brewed with skill by those with a similar passion.

Mikk


----------



## lukiep8 (3/2/12)

> the Orvals were over 12 months old & way too sour & 'bretty' for consumption.



1 Year Old Orval is on a lot of Belgian beer menus, as the Brettanomyces comes through a lot more with ageing. You can send them to me next time


----------



## mikk (3/2/12)

LUKIE said:


> 1 Year Old Orval is on a lot of Belgian beer menus, as the Brettanomyces comes through a lot more with ageing. You can send them to me next time



True- 'Orval Classico', i think they call it. Had it not also been heat damaged, it may have been quite alright for a lot of people but as it was was beyond my tastes...

Same with the Saison Dupont 750ml bottles we get here. I think they have the date stamped on the cork, & by the time we get them they're generally approaching a year old. Again, under cellar conditions this wouldn't be a problem but after shipment here the result is less than stellar...


----------



## black_labb (3/2/12)

mikk said:


> For me it's not about price, it's about condition.
> 
> A lot of the beers i chose are available here (sea freighted), but it's like comparing restaurant food to (the same) take away food that was made an hour ago, thrown into the back seat of the spotty16 year old delivery driver, kept there while he visits some mates, then the 7-eleven for some breath mints, then his girlfriend, then finally delivered 'fresh' to your door. ie- no comparison.
> 
> ...




I wasn't trying to discourage, it's a great way to try some great belgians. I was there in july and was in europe for 4 months and it wasn't all that hard to find some different belgians anywhere in the eu. I decided that I don't need the glasses and I'll put those funds towards trying a couple different wyeast smack packs and keep working on my belgians.


----------



## MAH (3/2/12)

I ordered 16 beers. I can only find 4 available online in Australia. Those 4 beers would cost a total of $9.47 more than the Belgianshop Online + postage.

Plus I'm pretty sure the beers from the Belgianshop will be in better condition.

More Choice + Cheaper + Better Condition = :beerbang: Q.E.D.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/2/12)

MAH said:


> I ordered 16 beers. I can only find 4 available online in Australia. Those 4 beers would cost a total of $9.47 more than the Belgianshop Online + postage.
> 
> Plus I'm pretty sure the beers from the Belgianshop will be in better condition.
> 
> ...



See you in a couple of weeks then

C&B
TDA


----------



## Northside Novice (3/2/12)

some news from the ebay dude guys, he said combined postage is cheaper! well der !

anyways 4 packs seems best value = 4 x pack total cost to oz = 420 euro 

=$515 total or $129 per pack ! 

bulk buy anyone??

also last time i used belgium shop the beers arrived about 2 weeks later and where delish!
but after seeing how much we have all raped their shelves and as i assume the rest of the free beer drinking world has as well , they may be a little busy packing orders !
I personally expect i slight delay due to their high order workload but I am not worried in the slightest ! I am far too excited waiting to get the booty when it arrives!
good onyas, i am just happy to help fellow beer lovers :beer:


----------



## manticle (3/2/12)

mikk said:


> True- 'Orval Classico', i think they call it. Had it not also been heat damaged, it may have been quite alright for a lot of people but as it was was beyond my tastes...
> 
> Same with the Saison Dupont 750ml bottles we get here. I think they have the date stamped on the cork, & by the time we get them they're generally approaching a year old. Again, under cellar conditions this wouldn't be a problem but after shipment here the result is less than stellar...



The only oxidised (to the point where I wondered if I really liked the beer at all anymore) belgian I've had here from memory is some chimays (not all), a leffe radieuse and a grimbergen dubbel. I have not been to Belgium so I don't know what they taste like fresh and in context (it's on the list) but here I've had duvel, chimay (all 3), orval, bernardus 12, achel (blond, bruin) westmalle dubbel, tripel, various leffes, cantillon, rochefort 8 and 10, dupont, trois monts, lindemans faro and a bunch of others. Some of them are regularly imbibed on account of my local bottle shop stocking some decent beers (and the oxidised chimays were all from there but generally all the others I get there are delicious). I found maresdous recently to be loaded with hot alcohol but I'm not sure I can blame that on bad handling.

Definitely not tippable, definitely delicious complex beers. As I say, I can't compare until I get there to try myself but I would have been taking that shit back to slowbeer. I get gushers with orval ocassionally but I get that with some of my own brett beers sometimes too. Still tastes great.

My understanding is that most of these beers are cellerable so IF treated right, freshness shouldn't be the key to getting a good or shit one.


----------



## Florian (3/2/12)

NN, there seems to be no real value in sending two packs together, so unless 2 others put up their hands very shortly I'll just pay him for single postage. Less chances of it being held up by customs too I reckon. 

Many thanks for sharing the links mate, this is the third time you got me into positive trouble now (first time were the tickets to the Archive event).


----------



## bconnery (3/2/12)

I've been to Belgium and had Belgian beers here. What tipped me over was the range. 
I compared the price of the things I would have bought normally, lambics etc. and most of these were significantly more expensive than what I used to pay when I could get them here, so I was going to give it a miss. 
When I looked harder though, beyond the favourites, it was easy to find a lot of options at a price that I would say was comparable, and for beers that you just don't see here...


----------



## Northside Novice (3/2/12)

Florian said:


> NN, there seems to be no real value in sending two packs together, so unless 2 others put up their hands very shortly I'll just pay him for single postage. Less chances of it being held up by customs too I reckon.
> 
> Many thanks for sharing the links mate, this is the third time you got me into positive trouble now (first time were the tickets to the Archive event).




no probs mate ! have to catch up for a beer some time 
I jumped in and have paid ebay dude in full all ready for 1, just thought i could go another pack for 130 bucks if others felt the urge thats all?

mearesy is keen for one .

i dont mind either way , i probly being a bit greedy :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle (3/2/12)

bconnery said:


> I've been to Belgium and had Belgian beers here. What tipped me over was the range.
> I compared the price of the things I would have bought normally, lambics etc. and most of these were significantly more expensive than what I used to pay when I could get them here, so I was going to give it a miss.
> When I looked harder though, beyond the favourites, it was easy to find a lot of options at a price that I would say was comparable, and for beers that you just don't see here...


Agreed.
Pity the Pannepot was out of stock  .


----------



## Florian (3/2/12)

northside novice said:


> no probs mate ! have to catch up for a beer some time
> I jumped in and have paid ebay dude in full all ready for 1, just thought i could go another pack for 130 bucks if others felt the urge thats all?
> 
> mearesy is keen for one .
> ...



He said he has a massive stock which will last for a while, so I thought I see how the quality is and then maybe order another pack or two and store them in my dad's fridge in Germany (cheap postage) and collect them in a few years time with a bit of age on them. That way it's less than 10 Euros per bottle which is quite acceptable for what it is. 

Anyway, let's see how we go with the first lot first. He'll chuck mine in the mail tomorrow morning so not long now!

See you at the swap if not beforehand.


----------



## humulus (3/2/12)

manticle said:


> The only oxidised (to the point where I wondered if I really liked the beer at all anymore) belgian I've had here from memory is some chimays (not all), a leffe radieuse and a grimbergen dubbel. I have not been to Belgium so I don't know what they taste like fresh and in context (it's on the list) but here I've had duvel, chimay (all 3), orval, bernardus 12, achel (blond, bruin) westmalle dubbel, tripel, various leffes, cantillon, rochefort 8 and 10, dupont, trois monts, lindemans faro and a bunch of others. Some of them are regularly imbibed on account of my local bottle shop stocking some decent beers (and the oxidised chimays were all from there but generally all the others I get there are delicious). I found maresdous recently to be loaded with hot alcohol but I'm not sure I can blame that on bad handling.
> 
> Definitely not tippable, definitely delicious complex beers. As I say, I can't compare until I get there to try myself but I would have been taking that shit back to slowbeer. I get gushers with orval ocassionally but I get that with some of my own brett beers sometimes too. Still tastes great.
> 
> My understanding is that most of these beers are cellerable so IF treated right, freshness shouldn't be the key to getting a good or shit one.


Save your pennys Manticle!!! and head too Belgium you will not be dissapointed,NIRVANA for beer lovers,wish i had some spare pennys to get into this buy,noticed they didnt have 
pannepot though


----------



## bconnery (4/2/12)

winkle said:


> You so need one of these,
> View attachment 52123
> 
> 'its not a real bar unless'..............


Does it count if it's got feet on the glass instead of a stand?
If so...


----------



## wakkatoo (16/2/12)

anyone got their order yet?

If you had westletreven 12 in your order, it won't ship until next week as they are waiting on that to arrive. 

At least, that's what they told me after I emailed a qn to them...


----------



## punkin (16/2/12)

Nope. And i didn't order that one.


----------



## cdbrown (17/2/12)

punkin said:


> Nope. And i didn't order that one.


Same. Although I wasn't expecting anything for a while. Did anyone get any notice that their beers were shipped? Or how it was being shipped - air or sea freight?


----------



## MarkBastard (17/2/12)

Haven't got mine yet, not holding my breath. Free shipping, it comes when it comes.


----------



## winkle (17/2/12)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Haven't got mine yet, not holding my breath. Free shipping, it comes when it comes.



Could be awhile....

View attachment 52421


----------



## mikk (17/2/12)

cdbrown said:


> Same. Although I wasn't expecting anything for a while. Did anyone get any notice that their beers were shipped? Or how it was being shipped - air or sea freight?



No- no further contact since ordering.
Slackers!


----------



## mikk (17/2/12)

cdbrown said:


> Same. Although I wasn't expecting anything for a while. Did anyone get any notice that their beers were shipped? Or how it was being shipped - air or sea freight?



Also, has to be air freight, as they claim most orders are delivered within 15-18 days. i wouldn't have ordered them if i thought they were sea freighting them.


----------



## clifftiger (17/2/12)

I received my order yesterday, hopefully that eases a few concerns

Cliff


----------



## Pistol (17/2/12)

Did you get an email to say it'd been shipped?

thanks,



clifftiger said:


> I received my order yesterday, hopefully that eases a few concerns
> 
> Cliff


----------



## clifftiger (17/2/12)

No email. Also worth saying everything was well packaged - I got a couple of cases worth which arrived in Rochefort and Westmalle crates. Aussie Customs opened up the packages and resealed it well with a little note inside inside no items of concern inside.


----------



## brucearnold (17/2/12)

clifftiger said:


> I received my order yesterday, hopefully that eases a few concerns
> 
> Cliff



I am soo jealous right now.... Still waiting like everybody else!


----------



## Edak (17/2/12)

Just saw this thread, I went to the shop and it reminded me of Belgium.

Oh Delirium Cafe, how I miss you....


----------



## cdbrown (20/2/12)

I contacted them to ask about shipping and have been notified that mine hasn't left the shop. It would seem they don't have any of the chimay packs in stock and have suggested that I choose another product as a substitution. They have no indication as to when they would receive new stock. So if you had the chimay pack (2 750ml bottles, 1 glass in a metal case) then I'd email them to see if yours has been shipped. Shame they didn't actually email earlier.


----------



## Northside Novice (20/2/12)

sorry to hear some disapointment guys  



i got this email last week;



Dear Andrew, First of all, thank you for your order and your message, Ok with the weather. The 2 boxes will leave our warehouse tomorrow as we received more than 1000 orders(with 2,3 or 4 cases) within the 2 days promotion. Have a nice day, With our best regards, Mary


that was 8th feb , i expecting mine by friday this week  

but if i was you it probly wouldnt hurt to send an email to them to double check your order is on its way and is ok (in stock)as it seems like they got smashed .


----------



## blakie21 (20/2/12)

Anyone who ordered the Westvleteren XII from the guy off ebay, have you received them yet? If you have how is the quality? 
Really wanted to order but for 140ish bucks its not something I want to wing.


----------



## cwbrown07 (21/2/12)

Just got a call from SWMBO telling me that a strange box had just been delivered from Belgium and did I know anything about it... Hooray!


----------



## Sammus (21/2/12)

Blakie said:


> Anyone who ordered the Westvleteren XII from the guy off ebay, have you received them yet? If you have how is the quality?
> Really wanted to order but for 140ish bucks its not something I want to wing.



tracking number says it just cleared customs in Sydney, no call or letter from customs asking to pay alc tax so woohoo! ETA tomorrow.


----------



## Florian (21/2/12)

Mine's left Belgium a few days ago but hasn't arrived anywhere yet.
He held off with sending mine when I ordered as it was minus 20 degrees at that time in Belgium and he didn't want the bottles to freeze in some post storage warehouse.

Smart man he is...


----------



## mikk (22/2/12)

Most of my order arrived today. Still a few bottles to go, that mustn't have fit in the box. Great packaging, & no excise/tax/customs issues. 

First beer (Moinette) is in the freezer now, & will be ready in time for lunch...

Also, judging by the best before dates on the bottles all the beers appear to be quite fresh in that they were made at the end of last year. Excellent.


----------



## srcossens (22/2/12)

I received part of my order yesterday and the rest today. All came in crates and packed really well. I'm surprised they came in the crates as you have to leave a deposit for them usually. Not much, but around EUR10.

I shall certainly be ordering from them again as I'll need to be leaving some of the Orval to mature.

A very happy camper here.


----------



## mikk (22/2/12)

mikk said:


> Most of my order arrived today. Still a few bottles to go, that mustn't have fit in the box. Great packaging, & no excise/tax/customs issues.
> 
> First beer (Moinette) is in the freezer now, & will be ready in time for lunch...
> 
> Also, judging by the best before dates on the bottles all the beers appear to be quite fresh in that they were made at the end of last year. Excellent.



Note to self (& others)- although it's extremely exciting to get a package of booze in the mail, your kindly delivery person has invariably had the box upside-down in the delivery process, & the beers will need a few days to settle in the fridge before drinking.

Still tasty, though!


----------



## gap (22/2/12)

I received one box yesterday and another one today.
Aust Post Delivery guy complained about the weight of
the boxes. Allvery well packed.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Sammus (22/2/12)

eBay seller was good. Arrived this morning, box packed extremely well, customs dec only said "glasses" which probably helped it evade alcotax. B)


----------



## winkle (22/2/12)

Sammus said:


> eBay seller was good. Arrived this morning, box packed extremely well, customs dec only said "glasses" which probably helped it evade alcotax. B)
> 
> View attachment 52546



Cor, look at em beauties :icon_drool2:


----------



## Brew Matt (22/2/12)

Sammus said:


> eBay seller was good. Arrived this morning, box packed extremely well, customs dec only said "glasses" which probably helped it evade alcotax. B)
> 
> View attachment 52546




Looking forward to a review once you have allowed to settle. What was the final cost in Australian dollars?

It's tempting.....


----------



## Sammus (22/2/12)

Brew Matt said:


> Looking forward to a review once you have allowed to settle. What was the final cost in Australian dollars?
> 
> It's tempting.....



$150.62 AUD landed. I have 2 in the fridge and 4 in the cellar. Planning to taste parallel with Chimay Blue and Rochefort 10 at some stage.


----------



## Pistol (22/2/12)

Got part of the order from the shop today, mixed 24 pack, still waiting on a fair bit more from the shop and the Ebay guy.

It's like christmas!


----------



## brucearnold (22/2/12)

Got nothin'... Not even junk mail today... Think my post office is busy moving... There is always tomorrow...


----------



## scoobers78 (22/2/12)

Hi Guys, As long as you/sender declares the "bottles" as the collectable item your interested in (or was sold), and not the "contents" then duty will not apply. 
Most European countries have the same alcohol based duty laws as we do and this is common for small quantities, obviously container loads might raise a few eyebrows.


----------



## brucearnold (23/2/12)

First of 2 shipments have arrived! Yeah!


----------



## Ross (23/2/12)

Can someone who bought from the Belgian beer shop tell me who they ship with?
I have a tracking number, but no idea who it was sent by.

cheers Ross


----------



## brucearnold (23/2/12)

Ross,

Mine was sent through bpost: kilopost international.

Cheers.


----------



## Ross (23/2/12)

Thanks Bruce....

Looks like they only sent mine out 2 days ago after I sent them an email on Monday asking for a tracking number.... Grrrr.....
Maybe I shouldn't have sent them an email questioning their pricing....
Interesting that they say that part of the shipping is built into the price, so "free shipping" is questionable.

-----Message d'origine-----
De : CraftBrewer [mailto:[email protected]] 
Envoy : vendredi 3 fvrier 2012 04:07
: [email protected]
Objet : Re: BelgianShop : Order RK417520120258 : Order Received Email
Importance : Haute

Hi Guys,

Love your site & being the other side of the world trusted that your prices 
are fair. Therefore more than a little disappointed to see that other 
retailers are selling the West XII packs for as little as 56Euro ($70) which 
even with freight still makes your price appear somewhat outrageous?
Unless I'm missing something?


kind regards

Ross Kenrick



Hi Ross, 

I can understand your position, but have you seen the prices proposed on Ebay for example. 
Do you know that $320 = +/- 250 Euros? Do you know that a part of the shipping costs is included in the final price? Do you know the correct price to send 12 kilos to Australia or other countries? It's 145. Do you know that we have to refund the total amount of the order if the pack arrived broken? Do you know the price to pay for the packaging? Do you know the number of kilometers I have to drive to the Abbey to purchase the Wesvleteren beers? Do you know the price of the pack includes 21% of TVA that I have to refund to the government and tax. authorities ? Do you know that I have to pay 34% of the benefice to the government and tax. authorities? Do you know the price to keep my website "Online"? .....

And now, really, do you think that I receive an important profit when I sell a pack?

I earn my living on quantity, not on prices.
Why each year, many competitors entering the market, shops and close a few months later? Because the gains are minimal, and must work more than 10 hours a day.

I hope you understand better why prices are so high.

Cheers!!!

Bruno
BelgianShop Team


----------



## bowser (23/2/12)

Needs more "Do you knows.."


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/2/12)

Hey Ross, "do you know"  I haven't received mine yet either, no shipping confirmation either, just sent an email query to them so I will keep you posted.

Hope they weren't waiting for me to email them as well.

Andrew


----------



## QldKev (23/2/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hey Ross, "do you know"  I haven't received mine yet either, no shipping confirmation either, just sent an email query to them so I will keep you posted.
> 
> Hope they weren't waiting for me to email them as well.
> 
> Andrew




Let me know when the turn up, so I know to come over


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/2/12)

QldKev said:


> Let me know when the turn up, so I know to come over



No worries Kev, you can look at them all you want :lol: , wish they'd hurry up I've been waiting on these to send one to felten for the Xmas lotto draw win.


----------



## .DJ. (23/2/12)

Ross said:


> Love your site & being the other side of the world *trusted that your prices
> are fair.
> 
> *



Well there is your problem....


----------



## enuun (23/2/12)

Bruno has not replied for the past week. I wonder if he was kidapped...


----------



## mikk (23/2/12)

The rest of my beer arrived today. I ignored my own advice about waiting a week for the beer to settle & tried a Rochefort 8 tonight (that was delivered yesterday). Despite being quite muddy, it was the best condition belgian beer i've had the pleasure of drinking in this country and once cleared will be fricken awesome.

No more beer for me til next weekend now, but i have to say i'm VERY looking forward to drinking the rest of these, & i'm also happy that others will get to see what these beers are really meant to taste like.


----------



## blakie21 (23/2/12)

Sammus and anyone else who bought from the guy off ebay, when you try them please let us know what the quality is like. 

Interested in buying them but if the quality sucks due to shipping etc I wont bother.


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/2/12)

Looks like mine won't be here for a while, received this response to my email this morning.

Dear Andrew,

First of all, thank you for your order.

As we received more than 1000 orders(1,2,3 or 4 cases) during the 2 
promotion days, we have some delays in the shipment.
The box left our warehouse yesterday with kilopost Int'l.
Have not yet received the tracking number.

Have a nice day,

With our best regards,

Mary


----------



## wakkatoo (24/2/12)

AndrewQLD said:


> Looks like mine won't be here for a while, received this response to my email this morning.
> 
> Dear Andrew,
> 
> ...




You are not the only one still waiting. Emailed them this morning, will see what the response is.

Happy to wait, it will be worth it. Just jealous of those already with bottles in their fridge


----------



## MarkBastard (24/2/12)

Yeah I haven't got mine yet either. No hurry for me.


----------



## winkle (24/2/12)

Arrrghh, other people are drinking theirs already,
View attachment 52582


----------



## Florian (24/2/12)

Got this from the Belgian shop yesterday:

_Dear Florian,

First of all, thank you for your order.

The first box left our warehouse on 10/02 with the tracking EA020XXXXXXBE
(kilopost Int'l). It was released yesterday by Australian customs.
Therefore, you have to receive it soon.
The second box left our warehouse on 17/02 with the tracking EA020XXXXXXBE
(kilopost Int'l). Not yet released by customs.

Have a nice day,

With our best regards,

Mary_

The Westvleteren pack from the Ebay dude has just reached Aussie customs. 

Not long now!


----------



## punkin (24/2/12)

My 24 pack arrived 10 mins ago.
I hadn't emailed them, figured they had enough to do.


If the beer is as good as the plastic crate i'll be happy. A very nice bonus for my cider bottles. B)


----------



## Jase (24/2/12)

I've just discovered this post!!!!

VERY VERY JEALOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## enuun (24/2/12)

Now how I wished I bought something with the crates too...


----------



## cdbrown (24/2/12)

I'm still trying to get the substitutes correct. Bit frustrating having to chase them every few days to see whether the order is being processed. I got this last night
Dear Craig,

The first box left our warehouse on 17/02 with the tracking EAxxxxxxxxE (kilopost Int’l)
It arrived at Perth yesterday.
You have to receive it today or tomorrow latest.
Concerning the substitution, no goliath Xmas available.
The second box will leave our warehouse next week.

Have a nice day,

With our best regards,

Mary

Knowing the local delivery I'll probably get it late next week despite being fairly close to the airport... I've emailed back my further substitution (despite the goliath still being available on their site) I guess I'll get an answer sometime next week that what I've selected is also out of stock. Strange thing is that they emailed me on the 19/2 saying the packages are ready for shipment, but haven't gone yet, so I'm guessing their internal order tracking system isn't up to scratch.

Current tracking info

Date Time Status Location
23/02/2012 03:52 Departure from office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST
22/02/2012 06:52 Handed over to customs INTERNATIONAL POST
21/02/2012 21:54 Handed over to customs INTERNATIONAL POST
21/02/2012 21:54 Arrival office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST
18/02/2012 01:40 Item information registered manually LCI
18/02/2012 01:19 Departure from office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST
17/02/2012 21:55 Your item has been sorted Charleroi X Parcel Sorter


----------



## Florian (24/2/12)

Was leaving the house yesterday when I saw the parcel postie a few roads down, asked him if he had something for me, but no luck.

Tonight he rings the door bell at 7pm (!) while I was out. He brings in a big parcel and tells the wife that he had already finished for the day, but found my parcel in the van ready for delivery on Monday. Thought he brings it over tonight as I seemed to be awaiting it urgently.

Who's complaining about AusPost, hey? Not me, that's for sure! Might have to shout him a beer one day. 


That was box one of two, seems all good apart from a bottle of St. Bernardus 12 that's still capped but half empty  
Beer is actually slowly dripping out of the cap when turned up side down, so the box must have up side down for quite some time.

Got a nice dilirium tremens crate with pink elephants on it though.


----------



## bconnery (25/2/12)

Got an email today saying they had all of my order except one and asking for substitutions, so looks like no beer for a little longer for me


----------



## wakkatoo (28/2/12)

Mine all arrived safe and sound yesterday. Extremely well packed and I felt like a kid at christmas time!

Letting them settle then will have the hard job of choosing which one to drink first!


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/2/12)

I'm impressed, my order left on the 23/2/12 and arrived today 28/2/12 and all in good order.



AndrewQLD said:


> Looks like mine won't be here for a while, received this response to my email this morning.
> 
> Dear Andrew,
> 
> ...


----------



## cdbrown (28/2/12)

Got my first box as well now. Very well packed indeed - daughter enjoyed scattering the styrofoam filling everywhere. Still not heard back about the further substitutions, but happy to wait as I've got enough belgian beers to keep me happy.


----------



## Pistol (28/2/12)

Got all mine now, local shop was kind enough to give me the last 2 boxes on Sunday.


----------



## Ross (29/2/12)

Mine arrived today.... very happy camper :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## brucearnold (29/2/12)

Ross said:


> Mine arrived today.... very happy camper :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Cheers Ross



Ross,
How long from clearing customs to arriving? Mine cleared customs yesterday morning and was hoping for delivery today as part of them are for tomorrow nights raffle in Canberra.


----------



## brucearnold (29/2/12)

And as if on queue it has arrived! Very happy man!!


----------



## Ross (29/2/12)

BruceA said:


> Ross,
> How long from clearing customs to arriving? Mine cleared customs yesterday morning and was hoping for delivery today as part of them are for tomorrow nights raffle in Canberra.




Same here - was amazed, as it looked like it was stuck in customs yesterday....very relieved when it arrived this morning.


----------



## Northside Novice (29/2/12)

Hi guys, 
I am stoked some of you have got your beers :super: 
To those who dont ...... I am still waiting for mine aswell  
Hang in there it will come!! 

I have tracking numbers now so not long for me !

The belgium shop has got a great reputation for quality stock , I cant wait to hear how your beers rate ??

cheers
NN


----------



## freezkat (29/2/12)

northside novice said:


> Hi guys,
> I am stoked some of you have got your beers :super:
> To those who dont ...... I am still waiting for mine aswell
> Hang in there it will come!!
> ...


They must not like me. My AV & anti-spyware program stopped three attacks on my firewall when I clicked on that first link


----------



## brucearnold (29/2/12)

northside novice said:


> Hi guys,
> I am stoked some of you have got your beers :super:
> To those who dont ...... I am still waiting for mine aswell
> Hang in there it will come!!
> ...


Fresh by the looks too. Westies 12's have a shelf life through to 2015.


----------



## wakkatoo (29/2/12)

BruceA said:


> Fresh by the looks too. Westies 12's have a shelf life through to 2015.



My cantillon gueze says it could be cellared thru to 2030 :blink: 

It will be drunk well before then, but not as soon as I had originally intended...


----------



## argon (29/2/12)

Ross said:


> Mine arrived today.... very happy camper :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Cheers Ross


Mine arrived today too. We need to get a tasting session going.


----------



## tiprya (29/2/12)

So nobody got charged duty?

Are there any other good online stores to import beer?

Mine all came well packed, a couple were different than I ordered, I assume they ran out and substituted them. I can understand that given they got so many orders.


----------



## winkle (29/2/12)

wakkatoo said:


> My cantillon gueze says it could be cellared thru to 2030 :blink:
> 
> It will be drunk well before then, but not as soon as I had originally intended...



Thats cause the EU insists on a use-by date, you might see something like 'best by 11:59:59hrs 15/12/2035'


----------



## Florian (29/2/12)

winkle said:


> Thats cause the EU insists on a use-by date, you might see something like 'best by 11:59:59hrs 15/12/2035'



Yep, your marriage parfait is best before 15:18:45 30/09/2030. 
Second box arrived on Monday, but they mixed a few things up which I'm trying to sort out atm.

Your glass sucks, looks like along drink glass.


----------



## winkle (1/3/12)

Florian said:


> Yep, your marriage parfait is best before 15:18:45 30/09/2030.
> Second box arrived on Monday, but they mixed a few things up which I'm trying to sort out atm.
> 
> Your glass sucks, looks like along drink glass.



You're just jealous you haven't got one  

Hmmm, nor have I ATM :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Florian (1/3/12)

No, not jealous, they actually didn't send your glass, just one that looks like a soft/long drink glass. 
They've refunded the money for it though and for the few out of dates I had, so you owe me less. 

May I suggest I store your marriage parfait for you for at least another 15 years so you get the most out of it. Promise I won't touch it.


----------



## winkle (1/3/12)

Florian said:


> No, not jealous, they actually didn't send your glass, just one that looks like a soft/long drink glass.
> They've refunded the money for it though and for the few out of dates I had, so you owe me less.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snow (1/3/12)

I WANT MY BEER!!! :angry:


----------



## mikk (1/3/12)

northside novice said:


> The belgium shop has got a great reputation for quality stock , I cant wait to hear how your beers rate ??
> 
> cheers
> NN



EXTREMELY happy with the quality/condition of the beers i've tried, though they're taking much longer to settle than i'd expected. These beers are easily, by far, the best condition Belgians i've had in Australia. Once they're settled/cleared, i expect awesomeness.
I'm keeping mine at 12C- maybe i'll try fridging them properly for a week to see if that helps them clear a bit quicker.

Thanks again for the heads-up Northside Novice- can i ask how you knew about the free shipping offer? I'd hate to miss it if they're ever silly enough to do it again!


----------



## Snow (6/3/12)

YAY! Got my first case this morning! :icon_chickcheers: 

No customs issues, no breakages - I'm happy!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## MarkBastard (6/3/12)

still waiting, havent contacted them


----------



## bconnery (13/3/12)

Second half of my order arrived today! Happy happy man...


----------



## MarkBastard (14/3/12)

Finally got mine yesterday.

Was packed extremely well. They took the glasses out of the packs and wrapped them separately in bubble wrap then in their own box with styrofoam popcorn then inside the bigger box that also had styrofoam popcorn.


----------



## Northside Novice (14/3/12)

happy happy days !!!! is anyone still waiting ? i got mine last friday yippee!!!

i also noticed some of the trappist glasses now have a cool etching/widgit logo in the centre/base of the glass ! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snow (14/3/12)

Hooray!! Got my last delivery today!! :kooi: Currently drinking an exceptional Dupont Moinette Tripel and wondering what to drink next.....

Get a load of these beauties!





And these....



and these...



and these!



Looking forward to putting these down in the cellar for a couple of years. 



Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow (14/3/12)

Yes... that is a QUADRUPLE!





Aged in whiskey barrels... YUM!



Cheers - Snow


----------



## bconnery (29/4/12)

Pitched in with a couple of brewers to get this haul. 
Got multiple bottles of the small ones, just couldn't be bothered getting them all out for the shot. 
Picked up a little creatures Quiet American to see how it matched against the Chouffe IPA. 

View attachment 54172


----------



## bconnery (29/4/12)

And after we held the beer tasting...
Big thanks to Ross for sharing a bottle of his Westverletern XII, as well as a few others. 
Thanks to tallie for his dubbel and manticle for his belgian golden, both of which were not out of place amongst some very good beers. 

View attachment 54173


----------



## mikk (29/4/12)

bconnery said:


> And after we held the beer tasting...
> Big thanks to Ross for sharing a bottle of his Westverletern XII, as well as a few others.
> Thanks to tallie for his dubbel and manticle for his belgian golden, both of which were not out of place amongst some very good beers.
> 
> View attachment 54173



Looks like a good night!


----------



## winkle (29/4/12)

bconnery said:


> Pitched in with a couple of brewers to get this haul.
> Got multiple bottles of the small ones, just couldn't be bothered getting them all out for the shot.
> Picked up a little creatures Quiet American to see how it matched against the Chouffe IPA.
> 
> View attachment 54172


A couple of nice oud bruins in there Ben :icon_cheers: 
(A good lineup all round!)


----------



## bconnery (29/4/12)

winkle said:


> A couple of nice oud bruins in there Ben :icon_cheers:
> (A good lineup all round!)


Only one of them was nice in the end winkle. 
The Duchess de Bourgone was a great beer but the other one wasn't very impressive...


----------



## Northside Novice (30/6/12)

got this email last night. only one day to order and no where near as good as the last special !! <_< 
but just thought i would post in case anyone feels the need 









Online Since 1998 !!











Dear Belgium Lover 



I'm pleasedto inform you that we propose a discount of

10%

on ALL our products.



This discount is valid until 1rst of July 2012

We sincerely hope that you'll continue to appreciate our services, 






Cheers!!!

Bruno

BelgianShop Team


----------



## Northside Novice (4/10/12)

Guys thought you might like to know that its on again ! got this email tonight, 

yup them crazy belgians are doing free postage on orders over $120 again, 

sorry  





_Online Since 1998 !!_ _*Dear Customer, *_ 

_*To thank you for the trust you place in our company, we have the pleasure to inform you that for each order higher than 120$, the...*_

_*shipping costs are FREE !!!*_

_*Yes, you have well read. *_

_* This promotion is actually valid for all the following destinations :  Australia and New Zealand,  and just for a few days!!*_







Do not missthis opportunity!

_*Cheers!!!*_



_*BelgianShop Team*_







[font="Geneva][/font][font="Verdana Arial Helvetica sans-serif"]
| Fax: +32 87 352234
www.belgianshop.com[/font]


----------



## Northside Novice (5/10/12)

Just had another email saying the promo will only last till Saturday


----------



## punkin (5/10/12)

northside novice said:


> Just had another email saying the promo will only last till Saturday



What's good and worth buying guys? Don't want to spend a fortune, got a case of st bernadus last time and enjoyed it.


----------



## srcossens (5/10/12)

punkin said:


> What's good and worth buying guys? Don't want to spend a fortune, got a case of st bernadus last time and enjoyed it.



Orval..... And let some sit in the cellar for a few years. You notice a difference. You can't go wrong with any of the Trappists.

I got some last time and am about ready to buy some more. So glad this came up.

Others to look at would be Ellezelloie Quintine, Quintine Amber and Hercules. I rate the Amber very highly, but it could have been the fact that I had just ridden 120km that day and was very thirsty.


----------



## punkin (5/10/12)

Thanks mate, i have tried the chimay blue and the st bernardus.

I am in love with hoppy ales atm, so the amber might be to my liking or some dubbel or something.


----------



## adryargument (5/10/12)

Awesome,
Now to purchase tonnes of lambics and gueuze.
They even have La Trappe Isid'Or - phenomenal dubbel.


----------



## hsb (5/10/12)

My local - Steve's Cool Booze, Kingsford (Sydney) - has 6 out of the 7 Trappists at OK prices ($6-$10 or thereabouts) Achel, Orval, La Trappe, Chimay, Rochefort, Westmalle. (No Westvleteren.) Just thought I'd mention it, still might sneak in an order for some Karmeliet Tripel, Rodenbach etc. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Goldenchild (5/10/12)

Cheers for sharing north side. 
Just did over $300 on various gueze, krieks and a couple of specials from struise.

Price of majority of the cantilon specials was a bit steep for me which was a shame.


----------



## seamad (5/10/12)

Thanks northside, you just cost me $500. :lol: 
Missed out last year so happy i just got my own birthday and chrissy presents
cheers
sean


----------



## redbeard (5/10/12)

Belgianshop still owes me a six pack & they ignore my emails


----------



## scottc1178 (5/10/12)

Karmeliet Tripel.... very yummy beer indeed...

if i hadn't spent uber $$$ in the last few weeks on my all grain setup, I would be ordering away madly!!


----------



## Northside Novice (5/10/12)

redbeard said:


> Belgianshop still owes me a six pack & they ignore my emails




shit man thats not good!


i just sent an email to them saying customers may have been ripped off ! that was 15 mins ago and got this reply just now from them,
also i asked them to join the forum to get n give feedback and that ...

Hi Andrew,



Thank you very much for your message and what you have done for us.



I have tried since 3 days to get a login and password, but I have not yet received any reply. I just have sent again a new e-mail to the administrator of the forum.



Concerning the customers not happy, Im very surprised because I have no information about these situations.

You can tell to them that they can contact me ( [email protected]) and Ill reply to them personality .



I hope to hear from you soon, 



Best Regards, 



Bruno


give him another go mate , hope this helps , hate to hear about beer being paid for and not gettin drunk!!!


----------



## Brew Matt (6/10/12)

Are the prices listed on the site in $US?


----------



## tiprya (6/10/12)

Yep. Once you hit $120, the shipping fee disappears.

I dropped $180. Was great last time, things took a few weeks, but came very well packed and in great condition taste wise.


----------



## Florian (6/10/12)

just ordered 39 bottles of beery goodness.

Wonder if this special will become a twice yearly affair?


----------



## Innes (6/10/12)

Just placed an order. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## Brew Matt (10/10/12)

Just wondering, was the fuel surcharge removed as well as the freight charge when placing order?


----------



## gap (10/10/12)

There were no charges other than the total cost of the beer purchased.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (10/10/12)

Got my order in a few days ago. Some glassware and a few bottles of goodness!


----------



## Kranky (16/10/12)

Just got my order delivered to my downstairs neighbours front door. Lucky I am home brewing today and was able to retrieve it. While I normally don't drink on the job I couldn't wait and I'm having a Westvlteren XII for breaky. While I don't think I'd rate it in my top 5 it is an equisitely made beer, it's just beautiful.


----------



## Brew Matt (23/10/12)

Kranky said:


> Just got my order delivered to my downstairs neighbours front door. Lucky I am home brewing today and was able to retrieve it. While I normally don't drink on the job I couldn't wait and I'm having a Westvlteren XII for breaky. While I don't think I'd rate it in my top 5 it is an equisitely made beer, it's just beautiful.




Anyone else received their orders yet? Also, is there a way to track your order through the site, or do you have to contact them by email to check?


----------



## black_labb (23/10/12)

Haven't recieved mine. I decided to not expect it for a month so that when I do get it it will be an exciting surprise.


----------



## Northside Novice (23/10/12)

email them for a tracking number, i find it hard to believe kranky got his order in 11 days but good luck to him ! i think they email when the order is despatched any way .


----------



## seamad (23/10/12)

Got mine last week.
Lost two bottles of orval which werent packaged as well as the rest. Lucky as ordered only 2 bottles each of all the other beers and six of orval.
Purchased the orvals only for the yeast, cant get any around here and others ive ordered online in oz have been almost out of date. These ones are only three months old.


----------



## vr4_psych (23/10/12)

My order was sent on 11/10 and is supposed to arrive tomorrow "at the latest." 

I'm not so sure...

Leigh


----------



## Jay Cee (23/10/12)

Surprised that all these beers are getting through without duty & other taxes being demanded. Isn't the import limit only 2.25 litres?


----------



## Goldenchild (23/10/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Surprised that all these beers are getting through without duty & other taxes being demanded. Isn't the import limit only 2.25 litres?



Pretty sure some of these online shops have that covered in the costs. When I lived in Sweden I researched it as all beer brought into there country has to come through the monopoly bottle shop system they have. And yeh apparently some stores include it to save the consumer getting a shock when the product arrives at there borders. Cant vouch for this store though.

Mine turned up last week all 21 bottles well packed only leakage was in the saison DuPont 750ml which was laying sideway because it couldn't fit standing. But the leak was barely noticeable.


----------



## Florian (23/10/12)

goldenchild said:


> Pretty sure some of these online shops have that covered in the costs. When I lived in Sweden I researched it as all beer brought into there country has to come through the monopoly bottle shop system they have. And yeh apparently some stores include it to save the consumer getting a shock when the product arrives at there borders. Cant vouch for this store though.
> 
> Mine turned up last week all 21 bottles well packed only leakage was in the saison DuPont 750ml which was laying sideway because it couldn't fit standing. But the leak was barely noticeable.



That's not what Jay Ceels meant, he is talking about the Australian import side of things, nothing to do with the seller.

I think the reason why these go through is because there is a fairly lenghty calculation involved in determining the correct duty charges with all those different sized bottles with different alcohol contents.

Have a look on the customs website and you will know what I mean.
Different if you import two cases of the same beer, much quicker to calculate.


----------



## JMan (23/10/12)

My order turned up last week as well, 2 deliveries. No leakages, but a few substitutions/errors - Achel Blonde instead of Bruin, Viven blonde instead of IPA, and Struise Black Albert instead of Struise Kabert. The Fantome Noel label is also a bit scraped up.

It's just a pity I have to share it all with 2 other people.


----------



## Goldenchild (23/10/12)

Florian said:


> That's not what Jay Ceels meant, he is talking about the Australian import side of things, nothing to do with the seller.
> 
> I think the reason why these go through is because there is a fairly lenghty calculation involved in determining the correct duty charges with all those different sized bottles with different alcohol contents.
> 
> ...



Just browsed there webpage FAQ and found this

ARE THERE ANY EXTRA FEES THAT AREN'T INCLUDED ON MY INVOICE?

No, the amount shown on your bill is the final price. No more taxes or fees will be added. Deliveries outside the EU may be subject to import duties, taxes and / or customs fees. These fees are not paid by BelgianShop and are not included in the price of your order. You assume full responsibility for complying with all import regulations. Customs may refuse your entry and we can not be held liable or be responsible for any additional costs incurred. If the merchandise is returned to us, and if it is not damaged, we will refund the value of the goods, but in any case, transport costs . .

It seems what I was thinking about is an EU thing only. From what I understand once the tax is paid in one country of the EU another country under the EU can't charge it again.


----------



## seamad (27/10/12)

some drunk already. Some substitutions were made but same brand and similar beer. 2 broken orvals. No duty, think the invoice said samples ?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/10/12)

2 cartons arrived last week in great plastic crates, no breakage  
Happy days.
Nev


----------



## bconnery (27/10/12)

Mine arrived yesterday. Great stubbie sized plastic crate and no breakages... Settling nicely in the fridge now...


----------



## Florian (31/10/12)

A nice surprise was awaiting me when I came back from ANHC Monday night:


----------



## Florian (31/10/12)

Oh, and:

(one for Ross on the right :lol: )


----------



## winkle (31/10/12)

Florian said:


> Oh, and:
> 
> (one for Ross on the right :lol: )




See you soon Florian :icon_cheers: 









h34r:


----------



## black_labb (31/10/12)

Got half of my order last week, waiting on the rest.


----------



## probablynathan (31/10/12)

My order arrived on Monday, everything was well packed and there were no breakages. 
Thanks for letting us know about this great deal.


----------



## Northside Novice (31/10/12)

Yup happy days 
Such quick delivery this time too !


----------



## Florian (31/10/12)

northside novice said:


> View attachment 58191
> Yup happy days
> Such quick delivery this time too !



Hey nn, mate,

just in case you don't know this yet, you're better off storing those bottles upright. It's not like wine where you have to keep the cork moist or something...


EDIT: Welcome anytime, Perry.


----------



## black_labb (31/10/12)

I don't think it matters on the satelite he's on. Zero gravity doesn't cause the yeast to shake up. 

I'm waiting for the what's in the glass photo where there is no glass, just a blob of beer in the air about to be consumed.


edit: and we thought we were lucky to get it shipped to us free in australia, northside novice is in space!!!


----------



## Goldenchild (1/11/12)

Florian said:


> Hey nn, mate,
> 
> just in case you don't know this yet, you're better off storing those bottles upright. It's not like wine where you have to keep the cork moist or something...
> 
> ...



In the case of the lambics long term storage would appreciate being layed down as they will suffer from oxidisation. 
Although being in his fridge he's probs not planning on keeping that long. 

And yes I did realise your post was taking the piss just clarifying for the corked beers in the photo.


----------



## Brew Matt (16/5/13)

Has anyone received notification from Belgian Shop that free freight is being offered again?

I see the new post here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72280-free-shipping-costs/ that appears to be from someone associated with the business, but mentions free freight to US/Canada??


----------



## Northside Novice (16/5/13)

yeah I pm'd him today and its not free to Australia ! der :blink: ! I did suggest he should change his thread as it has nothing to do with us . He did give this coupon number for 10% discount , big woop

here is his pm,


Hi, 

I regret sincerely, but actually, there is no promotion " Free Shipping costs" for Australia.

But, you can use the following Gift Voucher, and you'll receive a discount of 10% . The code to use is: *[SIZE=28pt]C13B05A25[/SIZE]*

I sincerely hope that you'll continue to appreciate our services, 


Best Regards, 

Bruno

NB: You can give this code to your firends or other Belgian beer lovers of course


----------



## Brew Matt (29/6/13)

I am assuming that everyone that has placed an order with Belgianshop in the past received a limited 20% discount voucher? Just wondering if anyone has done the math to see at what value spend this will be the equivalent to placing a freight free order (as has been offered in the past).


----------



## barls (29/6/13)

pointed out they were bloody expensive on some items ie more than the same item is available in oz.
i think there are still some people waiting from last year for their beers.


----------



## Northside Novice (29/6/13)

The email I got said the discount was only from the grocer . Food stuff no beer stuff


----------



## Brew Matt (29/6/13)

barls said:


> pointed out they were bloody expensive on some items ie more than the same item is available in oz.
> i think there are still some people waiting from last year for their beers.


I feel sorry for anyone still waiting on beers from the last offer. I only placed one order, but found it a unique opportunity to purchase beers that are not available locally. With the freight free offer, it probably came to about $7 a bottle (330ml). With freight included it becomes a little too expensive in my opinion. My only gripe was that there were a lot of beers listed that where not available when trying to order. The shopping basket software was a bit of mongrel - I found that when taking my time to select beers, the basket would reset, so it pays to make a list elsewhere. Apart from that, I probably only got to browse through less than half of their selection, due to there being so many listed.

I heard that Brew Cellar in NZ sometimes offer free freight to Australia. I wonder if there are any other oversea's beer sellers making similar offers. Great way to try new beers without travelling.


----------



## Brew Matt (4/1/14)

I received an email yesterday providing a voucher to celebrate new website design. The email does not say what the voucher provides to the purchaser, but would be good if it was free freight on order. Has anyone proceeded to the checkout to find out what the bonus is?


----------



## brewtas (4/1/14)

I tried and it said 'this voucher has already been used'. I sent them an email but no reply yet.


----------



## Mllco (22/1/14)

*[SIZE=18pt]Dear Customer,* [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=18pt]To thank you for the trust you place in our company, we have the pleasure to inform you that for each order higher than 130$, and with a delivery in AUSTRALIA **shipping costs[/SIZE]**[SIZE=18pt] are[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=36pt]FREE !!![/SIZE]*​*[SIZE=18pt](code: Australia2014)*[/SIZE]​*[SIZE=18pt]Yes, you have well read. *[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=18pt]This promotion is actually valid ** until 27th of Januray 2014!![/SIZE]*
[SIZE=18pt]Do[/SIZE] [SIZE=18pt]not miss[/SIZE] [SIZE=18pt]this opportunity![/SIZE]
*[SIZE=18pt]Cheers!!!*[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=18pt]BelgianShop Team*[/SIZE]


----------



## Mllco (22/1/14)

Dear Customer, 




To thank you for the trust you place in our company, we have the pleasure to inform you that for each order higher than 130$, and with a delivery in AUSTRALIA shipping costs are FREE !!!

(code: Australia2014)

Yes, you have well read.

This promotion is actually valid until 27th of January 2014!!

Do not miss this opportunity!

Cheers!!!

BelgianShop Team


----------



## Brew Matt (22/1/14)

Will just have to see what price these work out at with the current exchange rate. AU$1 = 0.65 Euro.

Anyone with suggestions on what beers to pick?


----------



## mikk (22/1/14)

Woohoo! Good stuff.


----------



## hellbent (22/1/14)

looking at the prices it wouldn't be hard to rack up $130


----------



## sp0rk (22/1/14)

I've just noticed the Lindemans Framboise is free...
http://store.belgianshop.com/geuze-lambic-fruits/1189-framboise-lindemans-25-14l.html


----------



## barls (22/1/14)

That and the fact there are still people waiting for things from up to 6 months ago that we're never sent


----------



## gap (22/1/14)

sp0rk said:


> I've just noticed the Lindemans Framboise is free...
> http://store.belgianshop.com/geuze-lambic-fruits/1189-framboise-lindemans-25-14l.html


More likely to mean they have none in stock.


----------



## sp0rk (22/1/14)

Awww, way to ruin my dreams


----------



## sp0rk (22/1/14)

Hmm, don't know if I can convince the Mrs to let me spend $130 after spending $70 at Beer Cartel not long ago...
Might have to chase up some of the CRABS guys to see if someone wants to split an order


----------



## mr_wibble (22/1/14)

It's nice to treat yourself to a few things even the best bottle shops don't carry.

You're not going to find this at Uncle Dan's: http://store.belgianshop.com/special-beers/867-hof-ten-dormaal-barrel-aged-project-no-8-sauternes-12-34l-.html


----------



## mr_wibble (22/1/14)

barls said:


> That and the fact there are still people waiting for things from up to 6 months ago that we're never sent


Damn, wish this was posted before I ordered :huh:
I only saw posts of people's loot last time.

Edit: Guess I can always get a charge-back on the CCard if it is not sent.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/1/14)

Brew Matt said:


> Will just have to see what price these work out at with the current exchange rate. AU$1 = 0.65 Euro.
> 
> Anyone with suggestions on what beers to pick?


the prices are in US $ (says in the FAQ)


----------



## Batz (22/1/14)

You need to spend $147.55 Australian.


----------



## winkle (22/1/14)

Batz said:


> You need to spend $147.55 Australian.


Bulk buy?


----------



## Snow (22/1/14)

Oooh somebody STOP me!! I just bought a stack of beers! Salivating at the thought of sampling these beauties: :icon_drool2:

*Affligem blond 6.8° - 1/3L*
*Affligem Dubbel 7°-1/3L*
*Affligem Triple 9.5°-1/3L*
*Petrus Gouden Triple 7.5° - 1/3L*
*Karmeliet Tripel 8°-1/3L*
*Blanche de Bruges - Brugs Tarwebier 5°-1/4L*
*Steenbrugge Dubbel 6,5° - 1/3L*
*SteenBrugge Triple 8,5° - 1/3L*
*Triple d'Anvers 8° - 1/3L*
*Dupont Bière de Miel 8° -1/4L*
*Saison Dupont 6.5°-1/3l*
*Hanssens Oude Gueuze 6° - 37,5cl *
*Gouden Carolus Classic 7.5°-1/3L*
*Gouden Carolus Ambrio 6.5° - 1/3L*
*Gouden Carolus Hopsinjoor 8° - 1/3*
*Hoegaarden Spéciale 5,6° 1/4L*
*Vieille Villers Oud Bruin 7° - 1/3L*
*Villers TriPPle 8.5° - 1/3L*
*Floreffe blond 6.5°-1/3L*
*Floreffe Double 7°-1/3L*
*Floreffe Triple 7.5°-1/3L*
*Duvel 8.5°-1/3L*
*Duvel Tripel Hop 9,5° - 1/3L *
*Maredsous Triple 10°-1/3L*
*Maredsous Blond 6°-1/3L*
*Maredsous Brown 8°-1/3L*
*Orval 6.2°-1/3L*
*Rochefort Trappistes 10 - 11,3° - 1/3L*
*Rochefort Trappistes 6 - 7.5°-1/3L*
*St-Feuillien Saison 6,5° - 1/4L*
*Saison Silly 5°-1/4L*
*Dikke Mathile 6° - 1/4L *
*1 Gauloise Glass*


----------



## Batz (22/1/14)

Snow said:


> Oooh somebody STOP me!! I just bought a stack of beers! Salivating at the thought of sampling these beauties: :icon_drool2:
> 
> *Affligem blond 6.8° - 1/3L*
> *Affligem Dubbel 7°-1/3L*
> ...


how much was that lot Snow? I'm getting itchy fingers.


----------



## lukiferj (22/1/14)

Shit Snow! Are there any left? :beerbang:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/1/14)

In the shadow of Snow.
I purchased a 24 bottle mixed carton and a few extra Leffe Royals.
Beer tasting at my place soon.
Never had a problem with my last orders.
Nev


----------



## Parks (22/1/14)

If anyone needs me I'll be in Snow's carport ready to sniper his parcel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winkle (22/1/14)

Parks said:


> If anyone needs me I'll be in Snow's carport ready to sniper his parcel. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be lookout for you


----------



## shaunous (22/1/14)

sp0rk said:


> Hmm, don't know if I can convince the Mrs to let me spend $130 after spending $70 at Beer Cartel not long ago...
> Might have to chase up some of the CRABS guys to see if someone wants to split an order


I'd be keen mate.


----------



## shaunous (22/1/14)

barls said:


> That and the fact there are still people waiting for things from up to 6 months ago that we're never sent


True Mate?


----------



## barls (22/1/14)

True. They got some of their orders but not everything, emails unanswered and the such


----------



## Snow (23/1/14)

That's a shame about people still waiting on orders. last time i used them My orders arrived within 2 weeks in 2 parcels a day apart. Hoping that will be the case again... :huh:

FYI, I paid US$204 for the beers and $14 for the glass.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/1/14)

just made an order.. 22 beers, pussed out of getting westvleteren 12, how much better than rochefort 10 can it be?


----------



## Florian (23/1/14)

It's better by 2°, Liam, or 20% for that matter.

EDIT: I came across them quite cheaply when the whole Hoo Haa started and bought 4 gift packs (24 bottles and 8 glasses), so i might bring a bottle as a late night treat to the next swap if I don't forget.


----------



## Snow (23/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> just made an order.. 22 beers, pussed out of getting westvleteren 12, how much better than rochefort 10 can it be?


I had Westvleteren 12 when we were in Westvleteren and again a few years later after I'd aged a couple of bottles. While it is a spectacularly awesome beer with a lot going on in it, I personally feel that a well stored/travelled Rochefort 10 is pretty much its equal in flavour and complexity. Of course this is based on my memory of each beer and not on a side by side tasting, which might produce a different opinion....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/1/14)

I've had rochefort 10 a few times and absolutely love it. I just wasn't $40 curious about how much better westvleteren 12 could be.. surely it's marginal..

so as usual _I looked to the internet for opinions that supported my decision_ 

http://www.beerscribe.com/2012/12/12/not-to-buy-westvleteren-xii/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l22jRgQXkD4


----------



## Batz (23/1/14)

So who has actually had a problem with these guys? I want to put in a $200 order but I don't want it to get ripped either.

Batz


----------



## Florian (23/1/14)

Go ahead Batz, I think it's only a very small percentage.

I had some wrong items delivered and received a refund for those items without any hassle.

As long as you speak nice to them they're nice to you I believe.


----------



## Batz (23/1/14)

Thanks Florian, I'm in.


----------



## Danwood (23/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I've had rochefort 10 a few times and absolutely love it. I just wasn't $40 curious about how much better westvleteren 12 could be.. surely it's marginal..
> so as usual _I looked to the internet for opinions that supported my decision_
> http://www.beerscribe.com/2012/12/12/not-to-buy-westvleteren-xii/



I tried the 12 in Belgium...it was sort of 'now or never'. Very good, but no better than Roch 10 imo, and certainly not worth the price difference.
I'm very happy the 12 glass and bottle made it back in one piece though...thanks Emirates !


----------



## Brew Matt (3/2/14)

Looks like my order is getting close to shipping. A couple that I ordered are no longer available, so contacted to ask what to substitute with. Better than having them decide.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/2/14)

Same here


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/2/14)

Mine arrived today, 24 different beers.
Shame I have to wait till I get back from Malaysia to sample.
Nev


----------



## Snow (12/2/14)

Woot! My order arrived today! Excited just like Christmas!! :kooi:
Very solid packaging..




Lots of foam peanuts mean no breakages...



Yes there's beers in there!



Check out the handy hard plastic carry case.



Oh yeah! Look at these beauties!



Looking forward to getting into these tonight :icon_drool2:



And look - free coasters!


----------



## seamad (12/2/14)

I ordered a case of rodenbach grand cru and a case of the duchesse de bourgogne , arrived 2 weeks ago, missus keeps putting them in the fridge, so much for rationing them out.
Came in the nice plastic cases and no breakages this time, lost couple of orvals last time.


----------



## Batz (12/2/14)

Half mine arrived, the rest is on it's way.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/14)

oh boy. I'm starting to get excited.


----------



## Snow (12/2/14)

Nice selection there, Batz!

I'm looking forward to comparing the tasting notes from Michael Jackson's book as i sample the sweet sweet nectar...... :icon_drool2:

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Batz (12/2/14)

Snow said:


> Nice selection there, Batz!
> 
> I'm looking forward to comparing the tasting notes from Michael Jackson's book as i sample the sweet sweet nectar...... :icon_drool2:
> 
> Cheers - Snow


They sent most of my saisons, in that lot. There were a couple of beers I could not get so I had to substitute, I believe the next lot are on there way.

I really had little idea what to order so it's a bit of _sip it and see_.

Batz


----------



## Danwood (12/2/14)

Batz said:


> Half mine arrived, the rest is on it's way.


Let us know how you find the Straffe, Batz. That was my favorite quad whilst over there a few months ago. Lovely dark, sweet roastiness to it.

I bought the creators (great?) grandson one when a member of staff at De Haalve Man pointed him out to me ! I may have been slightly buzzed at the time....


----------



## Parks (12/2/14)

Dammit Snow the one day I wasn't waiting for it h34r:


----------



## Snow (12/2/14)

Parks said:


> Dammit Snow the one day I wasn't waiting for it h34r:


Mate, all the stars were in alginment... it was my day off, the missus was in Melbourne and you were at work. Beers safely stored out of harm's way, credit card statement intercepted and the delivery evidence destroyed. Mwaaahaahaahaaha!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/2/14)

Got my order today 
A couple of wrong beers but not concerned.. Got all the ones I was really keen on.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/2/14)

Except they subbed one of my leifmans oud bruins with a blonde.. Odd choice.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/2/14)




----------



## goomboogo (15/2/14)

Mine were shipped yesterday. Would I be right in thinking it will be about another 2 weeks before they arrive? Liam, we must have similar tastes in Belgian beer; More than half the beers I ordered are in your photo.


----------



## kcurnow (15/2/14)

Well only half my order has turned up so far with no indication of what is happening with the rest so i have sent them an email asking if my order was sent in a split shipment.


----------



## ricardo (20/2/14)

Hi, just found this thread, can anybody tell me how often the free shipping offer happens to Oz and how you find out about the offer, do i need to sign up to the site?


----------



## Yob (20/2/14)

They generally notify here as per this thread, keep an eye on the board, only happens once or twice a year from memory.


----------



## Batz (20/2/14)

Brewnut said:


> Well only half my order has turned up so far with no indication of what is happening with the rest so i have sent them an email asking if my order was sent in a split shipment.


Half mine turned up as well, I had to substitute one beer they didn't have. I was told the others have been sent but I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Brew Matt (20/2/14)

Batz said:


> Half mine turned up as well, I had to substitute one beer they didn't have. I was told the others have been sent but I haven't seen them yet.


I had to substitute 3, but was not advised of dispatch. Assuming they have. Did others get notification automatically, or did you have to ask?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/2/14)

didn't get notification, although they said "we will ship your order soon" after I'd picked my swapped beers. that was on 4th Feb, my order arrived 14th Feb.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/2/14)

ricardo said:


> Hi, just found this thread, can anybody tell me how often the free shipping offer happens to Oz and how you find out about the offer, do i need to sign up to the site?





Yob said:


> They generally notify here as per this thread, keep an eye on the board, only happens once or twice a year from memory.


yep. They do have a mailing list which you can sign up to which will notify you of offers - i got one this morning saying they have 10% off everything. (not worth it - shipping on my carton would have been $58 USD if it weren't free)


----------



## lukiferj (20/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> yep. They do have a mailing list which you can sign up to which will notify you of offers - i got one this morning saying they have 10% off everything. (not worth it - shipping on my carton would have been $58 USD if it weren't free)


 Unless you buy a dozen westies.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/2/14)

HA! you'd be a mug though. Better off buying them from the US where (I think) they are going for $20 USD.


----------



## kcurnow (20/2/14)

Batz said:


> Half mine turned up as well, I had to substitute one beer they didn't have. I was told the others have been sent but I haven't seen them yet.


Well I emailed them asking if there was a second shipment and received a reply saying there was and it was delayed waiting on some stock and that it should be shipped in a couple of days. I then received a shipment notification a couple of days later. So all good so far even if their communication is not the best. There was no shipment advice in the first box or anything to indicate it was a part order either.


----------



## kcurnow (20/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> HA! you'd be a mug though. Better off buying them from the US where (I think) they are going for $20 USD.


So what store can you buy them from in the US? Is it an online one


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/2/14)

http://www.beerboxx.com/trappist-westvleteren-12-33cl.html

by memory they ramped up production recently and sent it to the US to raise funds


----------



## lukiferj (20/2/14)

No shipping to Australia that I could see though


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/2/14)

could try a mob like this: http://www.myus.com/


----------



## Snow (20/2/14)

ricardo said:


> Hi, just found this thread, can anybody tell me how often the free shipping offer happens to Oz and how you find out about the offer, do i need to sign up to the site?


If you get on their website, you can register and they send you e-mail updates.


----------



## brewtas (27/2/14)

My last box arrived today. A mix of some classics and some highly rated newcomers.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/2/14)

brewtas said:


> My last box arrived today. A mix of some classics and some highly rated newcomers.


Is that a standard Duvel ?
I dont remember the green section on the normal label .
Ok just expanded the image, triple hopped.
let us know how it is.
Nev


----------



## brewtas (27/2/14)

Will do. Can't wait to get into them. :icon_drool2:


----------



## idzy (27/2/14)

Keep getting excited that another round of free shipping is available. Come in and see people salivating over there newly arrived goodies.... Damn it!

Looks great brewtas


----------



## Brew Matt (27/2/14)

My carton came in yesterday after being shipped on the 17th, so for those still waiting, seems to be about a 10 day delivery period. Nicely packed, and the substitutions this time were approved (rather than being done at their discretion).


----------



## Brew Matt (20/2/15)

About due for another free freight deal from Belgian Shop??


----------



## BadSeed (10/3/15)

Ross said:


> Couldn't help myself, just purchased the special edition carton of Westvleteren 12
> 
> thanks for posting....


I got the same set last year. I ended up buying 8 Westies, I split the cost with another 5 blokes.
No problems at customs and very well packaged.


----------



## stux (12/3/15)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Is that a standard Duvel ?
> I dont remember the green section on the normal label .
> Ok just expanded the image, triple hopped.
> let us know how it is.
> Nev


I tried the Triple Hopped with Mosaic version. Its one of the most delicious things I've ever had


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/3/15)

prices are in USD.. wasn't so bad last time because our dollar was high, but $140 is over $180 atm.


----------



## Snow (13/3/15)

It's back on again guys! Free shipping to Oz. I just ordered 40 bottles 
You just have to enter the code FREE1003 at the very last step when you are paying. Website is http://www.belgianshop.com/
Cheers- Snow.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/3/15)

Yeah see my post above  prices are in USD and generally dearer than what you can get here. Cantillon is well over $100 AUD...


----------



## Snow (13/3/15)

Price is an issue but you have to remember you won't get fresher unless you buy a ticket to Antwerp. I have bought plenty of beers you'll never see in Australia. And besides, beers like Westmalle are definitely cheaper than here even with the exchange rate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/3/15)

Yeah this is true, plenty of rare/unheard of beers on there. Basically I pusssed-out of ordering because I've had a rich couple of months. You'd be surprised at what's available in brisbane these days though!


----------



## Snow (13/3/15)

Yep there is a lot more available in Brissy now, but I gotta say I'm looking forward to my Belgian imperial stout and IPA! (Not to mention some fresh-as Orval)


----------



## roastinrich (13/3/15)

I'm gonna hold out till May and get it freshest when Im in Bruges and Ghent otherwise Id be in trouble with SWHMBO maxing out the visa.


----------



## angus_grant (13/3/15)

So what's the min buy before the voucher kicks in?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/3/15)

$140USD


----------



## angus_grant (13/3/15)

Hmm, that's probably outside my budget.

It's nice to dream though.


----------



## Snow (13/3/15)

roastin said:


> I'm gonna hold out till May and get it freshest when Im in Bruges and Ghent otherwise Id be in trouble with SWHMBO maxing out the visa.


Ok. I officially hate you.


----------



## gap (14/3/15)

> I'm gonna hold out till May and get it freshest when Im in Bruges and Ghent otherwise Id be in trouble with SWHMBO maxing out the visa.


Do the brewery tour at De Halve Maan Brewery in Bruges. Plenty of Zot Blonde in all the Hotels, bars nad Restaurants.
See the Duvelorium in Bruges also. https://www.historium.be/en/duvelorium-grand-beer-café

Regards

Graeme


----------



## manticle (14/3/15)

gap said:


> nad Restaurants


What's the house specialty in such an establishment?


----------



## roastinrich (14/3/15)

Thanks De Halve Maan is definitely on the list. I was thinking of going to Duvel brewery but when I found out about Duvelorium it saved me the trip. Going to try to get to Gruut in Ghent among others.


----------



## roastinrich (14/3/15)

manticle said:


> What's the house specialty in such an establishment?


Maybe Rocky Mountain Oysters..??


----------



## goomboogo (14/3/15)

manticle said:


> What's the house specialty in such an establishment?


The menu is limited but it's a ball tearer.


----------



## Snow (28/4/15)

Snow said:


> Yep there is a lot more available in Brissy now, but I gotta say I'm looking forward to my Belgian imperial stout and IPA! (Not to mention some fresh-as Orval)


OK - a bit of an update on my order. This is just for your info only, not meant as a criticism of Belgianshoponline.com. Parks from this site, and another mate and I placed an order for about 40 bottles of beer for the free shipping deal. Took a few weeks, but the first package arrived with half the beers, but got intercepted by customs, who slugged us for $46. One bottle of Rodenbach had broken in transit and covered everything in beer. Customs still charged us for that bottle <_< . The second parcel arrived a week later and customs charged us around $21 for that one. This is my fourth order from the store over 4 years and the first time customs has pulled it up. Might be an aberration or might be just higher scrutiny from customs in our paranoid world. Either way, with the beer costs in US$ plus cu$toms, the beers certainly aren't particularly cheap, but.... they are super fresh and many are varieties you can't get here. That said, this is probably the last time I place an order there.

As an aside, our Imperial Stout never arrived. i e-mailed the store and they apologised and said they will credit the charges back to my card. I got crickets when I mentioned the broken bottle....

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## roastinrich (26/5/15)

Snow said:


> Ok. I officially hate you.


 don't be a hater but I'm here now in Ghent at a Trappist beer bar sipping a St Bernadus 12


----------



## Snow (26/5/15)

roastin said:


> don't be a hater but I'm here now in Ghent at a Trappist beer bar sipping a St Bernadus 12
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1432613681.949824.jpg


Lucky bugger! I'm at work dreaming about Trappist beers!


----------



## BelgianShop (5/2/16)

Hi,

A lot of new beers have been added at www.belgianshop.com .

With special shipping cost 

Cheers!!

Mllco


----------



## Batz (18/2/16)

I received an email this morning, free shipping is on again. There is the usual minimum dollar amount to spend but I don't seem to be able to see the actual amount this time.
I've gone in on this the last few times, last time I did get hit by customs. :unsure: I'll be doing it again I guess.

Batz


----------



## Brew Matt (18/2/16)

Batz said:


> I received an email this morning, free shipping is on again. There is the usual minimum dollar amount to spend but I don't seem to be able to see the actual amount this time.
> I've gone in on this the last few times, last time I did get hit by customs. :unsure: I'll be doing it again I guess.
> 
> Batz


I haven't received the email yet, but did hear that those ordering on the last offer, got hit by customs.

What was the customs fee? About 10%?


----------



## Batz (18/2/16)

Brew Matt said:


> I haven't received the email yet, but did hear that those ordering on the last offer, got hit by customs.
> 
> What was the customs fee? About 10%?


As a guess I ordered about $160.00 and customs was around $35.00....rough numbers but about that.




http://store.belgianshop.com/en/content/9-free-shipping


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/2/16)

keep in mind the prices are in USD


----------



## Parks (18/2/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> keep in mind the prices are in USD


And we get far fewer USDs for each AUD since the last time we ordered.


----------



## Danwood (18/2/16)

Minimum spend is $199,


Batz said:


> I received an email this morning, free shipping is on again. There is the usual minimum dollar amount to spend but I don't seem to be able to see the actual amount this time.


Minimum is $199. I've had an order in the cart for a couple of weeks now. 
Slab of Roche 10
2 Straffe Hendrik Quads
1 Westy (20%off)
2 St Bernardus 12
= $199.03

I'm scared !! Resolve....crumbling....gnnngh


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/2/16)

if you buy discounted things, it looks like the minimum spend is applied to the original price.
ie - 9 x westy 12 (at 20% off) = $160.56 - free shipping (full price $200.7)


----------



## Danwood (18/2/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> keep in mind the prices are in USD


Good point.

$199USD is ~$277 AUD and with a likely $50 on top from customs. Too rich for me.

Fold.

(sad now)


----------



## Bridges (18/2/16)

Just the glassware on this site excites me... I think my nearest and dearest would be pretty unhappy if I placed an order however.


----------

